# Chama is Coughing



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Because I forgot to give her her herbs this morning.







I just gave them to her now but you're supposed to give them in the morning, before breakfast. Ugh, I get so frustrated with myself when I forget to give her something. 

This is my third senior dog (and of course I also have senior Cleo cat who also has health issues) and it hasn't gotten any easier. I worry so much about her and I have a hard time adjusting to the changes in her body and overall health. I just want her to be my bouncy little Chama Bear again.









I feel like she has bad days and worse days but I also realize it's my attitude that needs changing. I keep desperately searching for something to make her feel young again! She seems to be handling the aging process much better than I am.









I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of her new water bed. I'm sure she will then feel like walking for miles!









Anyway, thanks for listening. Just needed to vent.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

It is so difficult, isn't it?

Hey, that new, highly anticipated water bed isn't made of vinyl by any chance, is it?


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

(((((((((((((((







Chama Bear)))))))))))))))


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIt is so difficult, isn't it?
> 
> Hey, that new, highly anticipated water bed isn't made of vinyl by any chance, is it?


NO! I did not buy the vinyl one because of that article in WDJ. I bought one that is non-toxic. And I have a really nice cover from another bed that I'm going to put over it anyway, just in case and to protect it from Cleo's claws! And best of all, her other mom (my ex) bought it for Chama for her 13th birthday. 

I gave her a massage to make both of us feel better. She liked it and has stopped coughing now. 

Every time I wonder if those herbs are working I forget to give them to her and she starts having coughing fits. Guess that answers my question!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

(of course you wouldn't buy vinyl. what was I thinking?







)

Hugs for Chama from me.









Supportive dog hugs and kisses for Ruth from Zamboni and Camper (who always know exactly what to say!).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is it more humid there today? 

After the crisp/clean air we've been having it's a little moist. I've noticed it today! No one posted about me! (Okay-I just did-pity party may begin







) 

Try no herbs on a nice day and see if it's the herbs or the weather-that will help you to figure out what is triggering her and how to help her with humidity more. 

She's a lucky dog-and I agree, I had no idea how hard it would be to watch them age. I guess we just need to be happy for what they can do and forget what they used to do!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANIs it more humid there today?
> 
> After the crisp/clean air we've been having it's a little moist. I've noticed it today! No one posted about me! (Okay-I just did-pity party may begin
> 
> ...


Maybe YOU should take these herbs, Jean! Seriously, a couple of weeks ago Chama was coughing a lot. At night she would wake me up coughing. It dawned on me that I had forgotten to give her the herbs for 3 or 4 days (yes, busy time here). I started the next morning and she stopped coughing. So I'd say they are definitely working.


----------

